# NY No Fault Divorce



## Anonny123 (Aug 11, 2010)

Does anyone one know when Gov. Patterson plans to sign this law? I think it's ridiculous that NY is the only state that does not follow this law.

Proving adultery is expensive and can get very, very ugly. All the other NY grounds do not apply to me.


----------



## franklinfx (Apr 7, 2009)

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/06/16/nyregion/16divorce.html

This what I found, hes waiting for it to pass in the state assembly but he apparently supports it and will sign it into law.


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

I think there is a similar means of divorce we can do in NY, no contest maybe? I read the article in the paper about the NY divorce laws the other day curse me for not being able to remember it.

you can just settle the divorce too I think.


----------



## Anonny123 (Aug 11, 2010)

GOOD NEWS - Law goes into effect Oct 12th! It was signed into law on August 16th.

Thanks for your replies


----------



## OneMarriedGuy (Apr 5, 2010)

OTOH the money spent could way more than pay for itself in the long run it is NOT no fault.

If you ARE sure that is the way you want to go you may consider talking to a lawyer now. There is always the possibility that if you file by Oct 11 that you could get the AT FAULT way and could maybe get some evidence via private investigator in the mean time.


----------



## Anonny123 (Aug 11, 2010)

I've spoken to a lawyer already and he's advised me to wait until No Fault goes into effect so I don't have to prove infedelity, abuse, neglect (said a judge can shoot it down or it can turn ugly) nor do I have to deal with a 1 year seperation - NY is the only state that still had this law up until a few months ago.


----------



## Robrobb (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm suddenly wondering if this is behind my wife's current "wait and see" attitude, where a few weeks ago she was dead set on moving out.


----------



## Anonny123 (Aug 11, 2010)

Could be - it's a major reason why I am waiting to drop my bomb. are u guys in ny?


----------



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

I personally think this whole No fault divorce thing anywhere is just a bunch of bulls*** especially if you do have the proof for adultery. Way too many people get off the hook really easy with this. And yes lawyers are expensive but you also end up paying for them anyways no matter what grounds you file under. I personally think if there were real adultery laws on this continent people would think twice before dropping their pants for someone else other than their spouse. This is just my opinion.


----------



## Anonny123 (Aug 11, 2010)

you make a good point NOTREADY but proving adultery is hard - a judge can easily throw out our case based on the random texts I've collected.


----------



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

well the judges play on the same team as the lawyers. Txt messages can be subpoenaed if necessary. Do you know that after Sep 11 the cell phone companies are obligated to keep a record of the content of the text messages? They cannot do that with blackberry msg I think because of different technology. If you can prove how you got your evidence I don't see why it should not be allowed in court. But this way with this No fault crap the lawyers get to do more cases, quickly which in turn means more money. It's all about $$$$


----------

